# cross eyed dog



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well i came across an old friend not so long ago i was just thinking of taking onyx to play with her dog then remebered her dog has a lazy eye. i remeber asking her what happened to her dogs eye. she said when she got the puppy only one eye was open the other was still closed so she pulled the other eye open and she thinks that is what did it...is it even healthy to pull open a puppies eye b4 it opens on its own and would a lazy eye be a result of this? i just find it a bit interesting someone would pull open a pups eye. i have seen some pups and kittens that had one eye open b4 the other.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah that is a bug No no to pull it open before it's ready. IDK if that is what caused it but it sounds like a reasonable explanation.
I have the cutest cross eyed Am staff client! He looks like he is looking at a butterfly on his nose. It also is a little weird because you can never really tell where he is looking! lol


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah that is a bug No no to pull it open before it's ready. IDK if that is what caused it but it sounds like a reasonable explanation.
> I have the cutest cross eyed Am staff client! He looks like he is looking at a butterfly on his nose. It also is a little weird because you can never really tell where he is looking! lol


I had a teacher like that once, I was always getting caught doing things in class and I never thought he was looking at me.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

We call this a "Raisin eye"...


----------

